

Show HN: Help beta test our new app - nibo

We're building a web-app for designers to save  images, crops and tabs in private boards and share them with clients and team. We would love to get your feedback early on. How is the pricing? Would you pay for it? What would you like to see? 
http://board.creonomy.com/<p>Thanks!
======
csense
The major issue:

* Not being able to see what you're buying before you register. I should be able to interact with an example feed, without registering. Or at least see screenshots of what a feed will look like.

More minor issues:

* Website loads slowly. Consider using nginx or AWS for static pages.

* Orange is a little overused on the front page, it's a bit ugly.

* Orange highlights for links on top bar are a little too dark for the background.

* "Whether you are a Dribbbler, a Swiss Miss addict or Yves Béhar fan" -- I don't understand what's being referenced; I'm not a coffee drinker.

~~~
mnicole
While I agree with the rest of your points, anyone in their target demographic
will understand those last references.

~~~
nibo
Thanks...Are you a designer?

~~~
mnicole
Indeed I am.

------
drstewart
I like the design. Minor grammar quibbles. Some of these tag lines read kind
of oddly:

>You have 30 days free trial

I'm not sure if this is specific to American English (I notice you're based in
Milan), but generally the days are singular when it's modifying a noun (e.g:
"A 30 day free trial", not "A 30 days free trial")

>No spam nor general mess with your data. Ever.

"General mess with your data" sounds kind of odd.

Also, kind of funny that you mention you're based in Milan but when I
subscribe to your mailing list the address for the company is in London.

~~~
nibo
Thanks a lot. Really helpful!

------
tim_moon
Small suggestion: On the "Pricing & Sign-Up" page maybe emphasize free by
making it all caps of bold. >Forever free For some reason this feels weird to
me. Maybe switch it up to make it "FREE Forever".

~~~
nibo
thank you a lot! We gonna change that.

------
tinko12
See CageApp.com

~~~
nibo
hi tinko12, we do Cage and it's really cool. However they focus much more on
collaboration. Board is browser extension designed to help you save images in
a pinterest-like way but with private boards.

